# Sharks ECNL



## Charlieburton

Rumors are that Sharks received a letter from from the ECNL similar to Strikers with a warning to improve their results. Couple of curious questions I have…
1) do sharks even have a chance to improve their results or is it a done deal that they’ll leave ECNL (this seems the case with most teams in this situation)
2) why have sharks not been honest and transparent about this with their players if true?
3) How involved have Surf been with the potential politics?


----------



## Speed

never made sense to me the strikers boot but no sharks


----------



## jimlewis

Speed said:


> never made sense to me the strikers boot but no sharks


sharks are in an area that doesnt have much ECNL and now have made the necessary improvements.  Strikers had mls next and in an area of great competition.  sharks also have ecnl boys..


----------



## 0331

Charlieburton said:


> Rumors are that Sharks received a letter from from the ECNL similar to Strikers with a warning to improve their results. Couple of curious questions I have…
> 1) do sharks even have a chance to improve their results or is it a done deal that they’ll leave ECNL (this seems the case with most teams in this situation)
> 2) why have sharks not been honest and transparent about this with their players if true?
> 3) How involved have Surf been with the potential politics?


Go look at Sporting Arsenal 04 results. not good. how would like to be that coach


----------



## crush

Charlieburton said:


> Rumors are that Sharks received a letter from from the ECNL similar to *Strikers with a warning to improve their results*. Couple of curious questions I have…
> 1) do sharks even have a chance to improve their results or is it a done deal that they’ll leave ECNL (this seems the case with most teams in this situation)
> 2) why have sharks not been honest and transparent about this with their players if true?
> 3) How involved have Surf been with the potential politics?


Charlie, the letter Strikers got was about getting them not to pull boys to MLS and if they do, Girls are kicked out.  The only way to improve their results was to obey the boss and keep their boys in a Girls League.  The top boys are not interested in a girls league Charlie.  Do Sharks have a boys team to improve their results?  MW is kicking ass from what I hear and the program is showing results.


----------



## SDMama

Social media post shows Sharks G05 made playoffs. Must be doing something right.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

SDMama said:


> Social media post shows Sharks G05 made playoffs. Must be doing something right.


My daughter just got on this team. A really good group of girls and the coach is great.


----------



## VanMan

SDMama said:


> Social media post shows Sharks G05 made playoffs. Must be doing something right.


Pretty sure that's the RL team


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity




----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Showcase B but they’re going..


----------



## VanMan

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Showcase B but they’re going..


Fair enough.  Best of luck to your daughter and her team.


----------



## zebrafish

0-19-3
0-19-1 

Ouch


----------



## oh canada

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Showcase B but they’re going..


Let's not engage in the same puffery as the clubs. Yes, they're going to Seattle, but for Showcase. That's not "playoffs". Only Champions League is the playoffs. Showcase B is the 4th tier (North American Cup is 2nd). They did finish one point in front of Blues  Best of luck to your daughter.

1 - Surf - Champs League
2 - Slammers Koge - Champs League
3 - Strikers - Champs League
4 - Rebels - Showcase A
5 - Phx Rising - Show B
6 - Sharks - Show B
7 - Blues - n/a
8 - AZ Arsenal - n/a


----------



## Buzz Cook

Not like it matters, but I do know that one of the Sharks U17 victories…3-0 over Sporting CA Arsenal, was awarded via forfeit. The actual match ended with Arsenal winning 7-1. Arsenal subbed in an RL player late in the 2nd half (who had also played in an RL match earlier in the day)…the score was 7-1 when she entered. Again, only mention it because Sharks is the topic of discussion.


----------



## Soccerdude oc

I don't think anyone cares about what place Sharks is in this year, they should care about what place Sharks is in next year. New teams can't play together until after the ecnl season ended, ecnl players can't be released and non ecnl players moving to sharks are finishing up commitments to current teams. Trust me, you will see a huge jump up for sharks. Give teams a few tournaments to find their groove and by September you'll see how competitive this club has become for girls. Everyone should be cheering for sharks. The more competition amoungst clubs the better for players. Socal needs more competitive ecnl clubs, it's healthy for youth soccer. Sharks 07, 08,09, 2010 will easily finish in top 4-5 with a few making the playoffs. That's just my prediction based on what I've seen and heard.


----------



## VanMan

Soccerdude oc said:


> I don't think anyone cares about what place Sharks is in this year, they should care about what place Sharks is in next year. New teams can't play together until after the ecnl season ended, ecnl players can't be released and non ecnl players moving to sharks are finishing up commitments to current teams. Trust me, you will see a huge jump up for sharks. Give teams a few tournaments to find their groove and by September you'll see how competitive this club has become for girls. Everyone should be cheering for sharks. The more competition amoungst clubs the better for players. Socal needs more competitive ecnl clubs, it's healthy for youth soccer. Sharks 07, 08,09, 2010 will easily finish in top 4-5 with a few making the playoffs. That's just my prediction based on what I've seen and heard.


Hope you're right, since it would be good for soccer in the area, but my guess is that it's going to take more than one season to right that ship.


----------



## Carlsbad7

VanMan said:


> Hope you're right, since it would be good for soccer in the area, but my guess is that it's going to take more than one season to right that ship.


People are looking at Sharks the wrong way. 

They were so bad as long as teams show up + do the absolute basics they're doing better than before.


----------



## Soccergirl

I decided to disect all this and look at the second half separately and look closely at the scores from Man City and ECNL second half. I think this will give you a better taste of what's to come. Here's what I saw... The 09 already finished in 5th, they beat Koge 4-3 (the only team to do so), beat Eagles 3-0 and tied surf 1-1 a few weeks ago all in the second half. The 08 team was one win away from 5th and recently lost to surf 1-0, Eagles 1-0, and is already beating Rebels and Phoenix in the second half of the season (the 4th and 5th team) ..huge improvements for so early on... They'll be top 4 next year. The 2010 is basically old Albion and City girls so they'll be in the top half as well and tied blues 2-2 in man city. This is just the second half of the ECNL season and just beginning and before the new season. It'll be exciting


----------



## jimlewis

Soccergirl said:


> I decided to disect all this and look at the second half separately and look closely at the scores from Man City and ECNL second half. I think this will give you a better taste of what's to come. Here's what I saw... The 09 already finished in 5th, they beat Koge 4-3 (the only team to do so), beat Eagles 3-0 and tied surf 1-1 a few weeks ago all in the second half. The 08 team was one win away from 5th and recently lost to surf 1-0, Eagles 1-0, and is already beating Rebels and Phoenix in the second half of the season (the 4th and 5th team) ..huge improvements for so early on... They'll be top 4 next year. The 2010 is basically old Albion and City girls so they'll be in the top half as well and tied blues 2-2 in man city. This is just the second half of the ECNL season and just beginning and before the new season. It'll be exciting


This is the correct take. Nice to have an intelligent poster.  Sharks should be judged on younger teams(06-10).  The old Sharks teams (04-05) were never going to see the change.  Just like GA should be judged the same as the 04-05 teams are legacy DA teams and so close to graduation they wouldn't move.  Come back 12 months from now, the story will be extremely clear in socal.  It will be Surf and Sharks in SD, and everyone else playing for a very distant 3rd.


----------



## VanMan

jimlewis said:


> Come back 12 months from now, the story will be extremely clear in socal.  It will be Surf and Sharks in SD, and everyone else playing for a very distant 3rd.


What lens are you looking at this through?  Girls ECNL?  Girls ECNL+RL?  Boys too?  The entire program including SoCal teams?  Are we including non-ECNL clubs in the conversation?

I hope you're right, but have my doubts.  I remember hearing that this was going to be the case several years ago and it never materialized on a program-wide basis.


----------



## jimlewis

VanMan said:


> What lens are you looking at this through?  Girls ECNL?  Girls ECNL+RL?  Boys too?  The entire program including SoCal teams?  Are we including non-ECNL clubs in the conversation?
> 
> I hope you're right, but have my doubts.  I remember hearing that this was going to be the case several years ago and it never materialized on a program-wide basis.


Girls ECNL, which has been the focus of this conversation.  MW brought in to overhaul the program and is off to a very fast start.  RL teams and youngers will be a big project, which will definitely take years to overhaul but if the ECNL program starts showing results, the program will have momentum.  All depends on execution, and as we all know, the only constant is change so I could be wrong.


----------



## Soccergirl

I





VanMan said:


> What lens are you looking at this through?  Girls ECNL?  Girls ECNL+RL?  Boys too?  The entire program including SoCal teams?  Are we including non-ECNL clubs in the conversation?
> 
> I hope you're right, but have my doubts.  I remember hearing that this was going to be the case several years ago and it never materialized on a program-wide basis.


I was specifically speaking about girls ECNL. Two huge differences that have changed since a few years ago...

1. ECNL became my the #1 league replacing DA. A few years ago it was hard for any Non ECNL club to put together a solid team since they had to compete with DA. Back then Surf, Albion, City were the top girls DA clubs. Now it will be Surf, Sharks, rebels. 

2. MW is now the new DOC 

3. Sharks have proven in the last 6 months they're serious, in some cases completely replacing teams with more competitive players. 

4. Scores have improved across the board (07-09) in the second half in ECNL and man city and this is without the new and improved full teams being able to play together yet due to league rules.


----------



## Soccergirl

There's  no other ECNL club/options to go to unless you want to go far south to Rebels. Surf can't take everyone. City and Albion has had all top players A) go to surf B) Go to sharks C) Stay but have to play up a year (less common). Sharks is already now have the second best teams in SD and maybe even a few top teams in a few years. It'll be like the old Albion/Surf rivalry back in the day now it'll be Sharks/Surf. Good to have that back in my opinion.


----------



## VanMan

jimlewis said:


> Girls ECNL, which has been the focus of this conversation.  MW brought in to overhaul the program and is off to a very fast start.  RL teams and youngers will be a big project, which will definitely take years to overhaul but if the ECNL program starts showing results, the program will have momentum.  All depends on execution, and as we all know, the only constant is change so I could be wrong.


MW seems to have developed a following with his teams, so that's a plus.   I guess it remains to be seen if that translates into consistent recruiting success.  As you suggest, the lower level programs are also "a big project", so if they don't hit on success quickly, eg before tryouts next year, it could end up being a momentary bump.  Execution risk is much higher with a top down/halo approach, leaves more to chance and subject to fewer points of failure.

But, again, I hope they pull it off.


----------



## VanMan

Soccergirl said:


> I
> I was specifically speaking about girls ECNL. Two huge differences that have changed since a few years ago...
> 
> 1. ECNL became my the #1 league replacing DA. A few years ago it was hard for any Non ECNL club to put together a solid team since they had to compete with DA. Back then Surf, Albion, City were the top girls DA clubs. Now it will be Surf, Sharks, rebels.
> 
> 2. MW is now the new DOC
> 
> 3. Sharks have proven in the last 6 months they're serious, in some cases completely replacing teams with more competitive players
> 
> 4. Scores have improved across the board (07-09) in the second half in ECNL and man city and this is without the new and improved full teams being able to play together yet due to league rules.


1.  DA was never the top program on the girls' side.  It didn't even exist before 2017.
2. Seems like a solid guy, good coach and great motivator. That being said, see my comment in the reply above.
3. Yeah, it may be a plus in short term results for those particular teams, but this certainly was not well received in the DMCV community.  Bear in mind that Sharks are dependent on their rec league for both recruiting at the younger levels and income.  They've also marketed themselves as being as the "kinder/gentler" club in the area and this shoots a giant hole in the bottom of that boat.  Whether or not completely replacing teams ends up being a net positive or negative for the club writ large or the ECNL girls' program specifically won't be known for at least a year or two.
4.  I'm not sure I agree with your premise here.  Just looking at the 2021-22 GU15, they've lost 7 of their last 8 in ECNL, including a 6-0 to surf a couple of weeks ago and 8-1 to Heat last weekend.  As for new roster adds, I believe the restriction is not adding from other ECNL clubs (as well as some date stuff for playoffs, but that's not an issue here).  They can add from non-ECNL clubs as long as the original club approves. That U15 team is showing 29 on the roster, so I'm guessing this may not be an issue.


----------



## jimlewis

VanMan said:


> 1.  DA was never the top program on the girls' side.  It didn't even exist before 2017.
> 2. Seems like a solid guy, good coach and great motivator. That being said, see my comment in the reply above.
> 3. Yeah, it may be a plus in short term results for those particular teams, but this certainly was not well received in the DMCV community.  Bear in mind that Sharks are dependent on their rec league for both recruiting at the younger levels and income.  They've also marketed themselves as being as the "kinder/gentler" club in the area and this shoots a giant hole in the bottom of that boat.  Whether or not completely replacing teams ends up being a net positive or negative for the club writ large or the ECNL girls' program specifically won't be known for at least a year or two.
> 4.  I'm not sure I agree with your premise here.  Just looking at the 2021-22 GU15, they've lost 7 of their last 8 in ECNL, including a 6-0 to surf a couple of weeks ago and 8-1 to Heat last weekend.  As for new roster adds, I believe the restriction is not adding from other ECNL clubs (as well as some date stuff for playoffs, but that's not an issue here).  They can add from non-ECNL clubs as long as the original club approves. That U15 team is showing 29 on the roster, so I'm guessing this may not be an issue.


MW has changed the culture already.   In order to change the previous culture, he needed to purge the players who weren't good enough or didnt take the game seriously.  Of course that will piss people off, but those same people are not who he is trying to attract.  In one move, MW gutted Albion.  As he builds a serious program at Sharks, he will gut others if he hasn't already.  The best players want to play with/against the best.  The best girls players play in the ECNL.  Sure there are exceptions, but they are few and far between now.  Now they will have another viable option in SD, and one that is just as accessible as Surf.

All of this is speculation, and he will need to recruit again next year for the 2011 age group as I'm guessing their team now isn't that great.  But the draw that is ECNL now will be attractive to enough top players that they will bring together a team that is competitive.  The landscape is conducive to MW having success in changing the course of the Sharks program


----------



## VanMan

jimlewis said:


> MW has changed the culture already.   In order to change the previous culture, he needed to purge the players who weren't good enough or didnt take the game seriously.  Of course that will piss people off, but those same people are not who he is trying to attract.  In one move, MW gutted Albion.  As he builds a serious program at Sharks, he will gut others if he hasn't already.  The best players want to play with/against the best.  The best girls players play in the ECNL.  Sure there are exceptions, but they are few and far between now.  Now they will have another viable option in SD, and one that is just as accessible as Surf.


I'd argue he "built" a couple/few teams, not a program.  It's not just the parents/players on the impacted teams, it's the larger community they are a part of and what the impact is there that should have been considered. And it's not just that the replaced teams, it's that the families feel like the kids weren't even considered at tryouts.  Certainly, a lot of this is your usual sour grapes, but it was handled poorly and there will be blowback that could have been avoided with more artful communication and handling.

Sharks have been members of ECNL for a few years and I'm not sure that MW provides them any more credibility than winning 2 USYS Nat Championships back to back did a few years back or having SM take over a few years before that.  These were also supposed to be transformative and, well, here is a similar conversation happening again.  I've seen this show before a few times now so I'm skeptical.



jimlewis said:


> All of this is speculation, and he will need to recruit again next year for the 2011 age group as I'm guessing their team now isn't that great.  But the draw that is ECNL now will be attractive to enough top players that they will bring together a team that is competitive.  The landscape is conducive to MW having success in changing the course of the Sharks program


Honestly, I think bringing MW was a good move, but one that likely would have been better had the club made concrete moves at the lower level.  Had they been able to grab AW at the same time, I think they might have had something... but there would still be larger structural issues to be addressed if they ever truly want to be anything more than a community club.


----------



## jimlewis

VanMan said:


> I'd argue he "built" a couple/few teams, not a program.  It's not just the parents/players on the impacted teams, it's the larger community they are a part of and what the impact is there that should have been considered. And it's not just that the replaced teams, it's that the families feel like the kids weren't even considered at tryouts.  Certainly, a lot of this is your usual sour grapes, but it was handled poorly and there will be blowback that could have been avoided with more artful communication and handling.
> 
> Sharks have been members of ECNL for a few years and I'm not sure that MW provides them any more credibility than winning 2 USYS Nat Championships back to back did a few years back or having SM take over a few years before that.  These were also supposed to be transformative and, well, here is a similar conversation happening again.  I've seen this show before a few times now so I'm skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think bringing MW was a good move, but one that likely would have been better had the club made concrete moves at the lower level.  Had they been able to grab AW at the same time, I think they might have had something... but there would still be larger structural issues to be addressed if they ever truly want to be anything more than a community club.


Agree with almost everything you said.  Only thing we will argue about is the culture change.  ECNL wanted more competitiveness, this is how you do it.  People who want a friendly place, can't be competitive.  We all know that.  

Anyways, MW will make immediate changes where he can, specifically in the age groups he already has.  Those are 2007-2010.  Will they beat Surf, Blues, Slammers immediately? No, although they have won some big games already.  Will they be markedly better than they were, yes.  The rest of the club is by far the biggest question mark.  If he can gain interest in the club by winning in those 2007-2010 age groups, then he can possibly start to build a youngers program.  Thats possibly the biggest if on this forum.  He will need to add solid coaches as well.  He is doing that.  He doesnt have AW, but he can groom solid coaches if not bring them from other programs.  Again, thats enormous speculation.   As you said, Im hopeful and skeptical at the same time.


----------



## TOSDCI

oh canada said:


> Let's not engage in the same puffery as the clubs. Yes, they're going to Seattle, but for Showcase. That's not "playoffs". Only Champions League is the playoffs. Showcase B is the 4th tier (North American Cup is 2nd). They did finish one point in front of Blues  Best of luck to your daughter.
> 
> 1 - Surf - Champs League
> 2 - Slammers Koge - Champs League
> 3 - Strikers - Champs League
> 4 - Rebels - Showcase A
> 5 - Phx Rising - Show B
> 6 - Sharks - Show B
> 7 - Blues - n/a
> 8 - AZ Arsenal - n/a


The Southwest Conference of ECNL for girls is one of the most competitive conferences in the US.


----------



## Lightning Red

IMO knowing the players Sharks have added, I wouldn’t be surprised to see the 07’s compete for a playoff spot next year.


----------



## VanMan

jimlewis said:


> Agree with almost everything you said.  Only thing we will argue about is the culture change.  ECNL wanted more competitiveness, this is how you do it.  People who want a friendly place, can't be competitive.  We all know that.
> 
> Anyways, MW will make immediate changes where he can, specifically in the age groups he already has.  Those are 2007-2010.  Will they beat Surf, Blues, Slammers immediately? No, although they have won some big games already.  Will they be markedly better than they were, yes.  The rest of the club is by far the biggest question mark.  If he can gain interest in the club by winning in those 2007-2010 age groups, then he can possibly start to build a youngers program.  Thats possibly the biggest if on this forum.  He will need to add solid coaches as well.  He is doing that.  He doesnt have AW, but he can groom solid coaches if not bring them from other programs.  Again, thats enormous speculation.   As you said, Im hopeful and skeptical at the same time.


For the sake of soccer in the area, I hope it's successful.

Given how much is riding on MW, do you find it odd that after 10 months they still haven't listed him as DOC on the website?  Or even posted his bio?


----------



## jimlewis

VanMan said:


> For the sake of soccer in the area, I hope it's successful.
> 
> Given how much is riding on MW, do you find it odd that after 10 months they still haven't listed him as DOC on the website?  Or even posted his bio?


Did not notice that.  Guessing they are trying to right the ship first, then do the website after.  I've heard he's there every day all day and really making a difference so I'm not sure the website is a huge deal.  Maybe they will do something after all the dust has settled with this previous season ending...


----------



## Kicker 2.0

VanMan said:


> For the sake of soccer in the area, I hope it's successful.
> 
> Given how much is riding on MW, do you find it odd that after 10 months they still haven't listed him as DOC on the website?  Or even posted his bio?


Something to be said about “pull” marketing. I think MW has what it takes and can do good things for Sharks and SD soccer as a whole.


----------



## oh canada

This thread is getting silly. There are enough crazy soccer parents in north county san diego to fill two ecnl rosters.  MW will help Sharks, but he can't coach every team and his sweet spot is youngers (though some have said his teams' default is kickball). Still, an improved Sharks is good for all. But unless and until they find high quality coaches for the older teams, they will continue to tremendously lag Surf, Rebels, Blues, CityFC, on what really matters - high quality college program placement (not winning a Man City Cup at u12).


----------



## Emma

oh canada said:


> This thread is getting silly. There are enough crazy soccer parents in north county san diego to fill two ecnl rosters.  MW will help Sharks, but he can't coach every team and his sweet spot is youngers (though some have said his teams' default is kickball). Still, an improved Sharks is good for all. But unless and until they find high quality coaches for the older teams, they will continue to tremendously lag Surf, Rebels, Blues, CityFC, on what really matters - high quality college program placement (not winning a Man City Cup at u12).


In order to get Sharks through this, MW will have to get 2 more quality coaches that know how to win games too.  Kickball is every team's default if they are losing and need to win, but don't have the mids to move the ball forward.


----------



## VanMan

Curious to hear if anyone has any thoughts on this move:


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CewUhsVJCxQ/


----------



## Carlsbad7




----------



## jimlewis

VanMan said:


> Curious to hear if anyone has any thoughts on this move:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CewUhsVJCxQ/


It seems like they are streamlining their operations in order to get both boys and girls programs going in the right direction.  I'm guessing he's replacing Shannon, which means more day to day input on the program from the top, since she was basically non existent.


----------



## Calikid

Congrats to Albion 06 winning the GA 06 National Championship! I was told by an ECNL coach that their team is basically moving over to 06 DMCV Sharks this upcoming season. Makes sense since MW was the teams coach for many seasons prior to his departure to DMVC. Anybody know if that is accurate?


----------



## From the Spot

Calikid said:


> Congrats to Albion 06 winning the GA 06 National Championship! I was told by an ECNL coach that their team is basically moving over to 06 DMCV Sharks this upcoming season. Makes sense since MW was the teams coach for many seasons prior to his departure to DMVC. Anybody know if that is accurate?


Their coach and all the players?


----------



## Goforgoal

Calikid said:


> Congrats to Albion 06 winning the GA 06 National Championship! I was told by an ECNL coach that their team is basically moving over to 06 DMCV Sharks this upcoming season. Makes sense since MW was the teams coach for many seasons prior to his departure to DMVC. Anybody know if that is accurate?


That would surprise me. There are some Albion lifers on that team. Then again, I taught myself long ago to never be surprised by anything that happens in youth soccer.


----------



## Airborn

Goforgoal said:


> That would surprise me. There are some Albion lifers on that team. Then again, I taught myself long ago to never be surprised by anything that happens in youth soccer.


Yes, that would be surprising because the current team is substantially different than the one MW coached and won the national championship with as youngers a few years ago, with the notable exception of one YNT player, but Iassume she is one of the "Albion lifers" you mentioned.  It also seems doubtful the coach is going to go work for MW when she is in charge of GA at Albion.  Finally, why would these players and their coach leave now after winning a championship when they didn't go with MW before?


----------



## paytoplayisgood

I


Goforgoal said:


> That would surprise me. There are some Albion lifers on that team. Then again, I taught myself long ago to never be surprised by anything that happens in youth soccer.


Imagine gossiping about random girls born in 2006 and thinking about where they are going to kick a ball next year


----------



## Kicker 2.0

paytoplayisgood said:


> I
> 
> Imagine gossiping about random girls born in 2006 and thinking about where they are going to kick a ball next year


Imagine being a troll on a youth soccer forum posing as a DOC…..

Stay thirsty!


----------



## Carlsbad7

There's a rumor going around that Sharks recently got put on a one year probation with ECNL. Not sure if it's for Boys, Girls, or Both.

This is separate from the (true) rumor that Sharks we're put on probation a year or two ago + why they brought on MW as the Girls DOC to address / fix things.

If entire teams are considering jumping to Sharks to play ECNL look before you leap.


----------



## crush

Carlsbad7 said:


> There's a rumor going around that Sharks recently got put on a one year probation with ECNL. Not sure if it's for Boys, Girls, or Both.
> 
> This is separate from the (true) rumor that Sharks we're put on probation a year or two ago + why they brought on MW as the Girls DOC to address / fix things.
> 
> If entire teams are considering jumping to Sharks to play ECNL look before you leap.


You can say that again. Pats warned my buddy not to leave for Strikers because the Pats top dude told him about some inside information about the Strikers being already booted and no one knew for sure except the higher ups in command. Dad didn't listen and loyalty pays in this sport or the lack there of can ruin your kids chance.


----------



## jimlewis

Carlsbad7 said:


> There's a rumor going around that Sharks recently got put on a one year probation with ECNL. Not sure if it's for Boys, Girls, or Both.
> 
> This is separate from the (true) rumor that Sharks we're put on probation a year or two ago + why they brought on MW as the Girls DOC to address / fix things.
> 
> If entire teams are considering jumping to Sharks to play ECNL look before you leap.


Seems like Rebels are in a worse position than Sharks in SD.  Del Mar will put good quality teams together this year which will be much more competitive than in the past.  The 07-10 Shark teams will be in the top half of their respective tables.  Rebels on the other hand, not so much.  There isn't another viable San Diego option to replace Del Mar.   Doesn't seem to be another club that isn't bleeding talent, coaches and directors weekly in SD.


----------



## Kicker 2.0

jimlewis said:


> Seems like Rebels are in a worse position than Sharks in SD.  Del Mar will put good quality teams together this year which will be much more competitive than in the past.  The 07-10 Shark teams will be in the top half of their respective tables.  Rebels on the other hand, not so much.  There isn't another viable San Diego option to replace Del Mar.   Doesn't seem to be another club that isn't bleeding talent, coaches and directors weekly in SD.


Just an observation, Rebels sat above DelMar in every ECNL age group accept u13 (‘09’s).  Are you banking on the MW affect?


----------



## jimlewis

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Just an observation, Rebels sat above DelMar in every ECNL age group accept u13 (‘09’s).  Are you banking on the MW affect?


new season starts soon...


----------



## crush

Go Sharks. I am rooting for your success in 2022-2023 and over coming politics and probation. No real rules in soccer. Only one club club wants you out of ECNL and they usually get what they want in soccer.  My look into the future see's good things for the Sharks and Karma for others.  Be patient. Those who do right and good will win!


----------



## Kicker 2.0

jimlewis said:


> new season starts soon...


I’m pulling for both organizations……..love a good underdog story!


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

crush said:


> You can say that again. Pats warned my buddy not to leave for Strikers because the Pats top dude told him about some inside information about the Strikers being already booted and no one knew for sure except the higher ups in command. Dad didn't listen and loyalty pays in this sport or the lack there of can ruin your kids chance.


Happened to us..


----------



## VanMan

jimlewis said:


> Seems like Rebels are in a worse position than Sharks in SD.  Del Mar will put good quality teams together this year which will be much more competitive than in the past.  The 07-10 Shark teams will be in the top half of their respective tables.  Rebels on the other hand, not so much.  There isn't another viable San Diego option to replace Del Mar.   Doesn't seem to be another club that isn't bleeding talent, coaches and directors weekly in SD.


Disagree, primarily due to the fact that Rebels draw from South County where as Sharks sit in Surf's backyard but don't have the recognition or consistent field space.  As much as I would like to see them succeed, it's most likely the Sharks keeps going through the cycle of having the occasional exceptional team, but largely playing in the bottom half of the tables at the higher, if not all, levels.

I agree that there isn't an obvious heir apparent to take Sharks' spot in ECNL, but given how poorly they've performed, maybe that's okay.  It probably helps Surf field stronger teams and prevents families from getting recruited into teams that shouldn't be competing at the ECNL/RL levels anyway and save them several thousand dollars and lots of heartache every year.


----------



## crush

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Happened to us..


100% it did bro and not your poor dd fault at all or all the others girls who get F over in this sport.


----------



## crush

VanMan said:


> Disagree, primarily due to the fact that Rebels draw from South County where as Sharks sit in Surf's backyard but don't have the recognition or consistent field space.  As much as I would like to see them succeed, it's most likely the Sharks keeps going through the cycle of having the occasional exceptional team, but largely playing in the bottom half of the tables at the higher, if not all, levels.
> 
> I agree that there isn't an obvious heir apparent to take Sharks' spot in ECNL, but given how poorly they've performed, maybe that's okay.  It probably helps Surf field stronger teams and prevents families from getting recruited into teams that shouldn't be competing at the ECNL/RL levels anyway and save them several thousand dollars and lots of heartache every year.


I'm only going on my intuition so take this with a grain of salt and your favorite shot. I felt this same thing when I came on here 4 years ago to tell everyone that the GDA League would be crushed for their misdeeds and lies. I here nothing but good things with Doc MW ((I never met the guy but my best pal down there tells me he's the real deal)) and when good people are in charge, good things will come.


----------



## Carlsbad7

crush said:


> I'm only going on my intuition so take this with a grain of salt and your favorite shot. I felt this same thing when I came on here 4 years ago to tell everyone that the GDA League would be crushed for their misdeeds and lies. I here nothing but good things with Doc MW ((I never met the guy but my best pal down there tells me he's the real deal)) and when good people are in charge, good things will come.


$10 says your best pal has a player on a team that MW is coaching
$20 says that your best pal would say the same things about any coach his kid is playing for

Maybe things will be different this time. History says that they won't.


----------



## crush

Carlsbad7 said:


> $10 says your best pal has a player on a team that MW is coaching
> $20 says that your best pal would say the same things about any coach his kid is playing for
> 
> Maybe things will be different this time. History says that they won't.


You owe me $30. Tell you want, just send a keg to @Eagle33 on crush's behalf. I still owe him for my wishful thinking bet I had with him back a couple years ago Eagle, I still can;t believe the last 2 1/2 years and were going back to mask and forced lockdowns.


----------



## VanMan

crush said:


> I'm only going on my intuition so take this with a grain of salt and your favorite shot. I felt this same thing when I came on here 4 years ago to tell everyone that the GDA League would be crushed for their misdeeds and lies. I here nothing but good things with Doc MW ((I never met the guy but my best pal down there tells me he's the real deal)) and when good people are in charge, good things will come.


I know families with kids that have played for MW, almost nothing but positive things to say about him.

SM is one of the nicest, most genuine human beings you will ever meet with an impeccable pedigree and has been "in charge" since what, 2010?

I question how "in charge" MW is given that they promoted WB from the Boys' side over him a couple of weeks ago.  

I know what the history has been and challenges are for the Sharks.  It's gonna take more than just one person to turn that club around.


----------



## crush

VanMan said:


> I know families with kids that have played for MW, almost nothing but positive things to say about him.
> 
> SM is one of the nicest, most genuine human beings you will ever meet with an impeccable pedigree and has been "in charge" since what, 2010?
> 
> I question how "in charge" MW is given that they promoted WB from the Boys' side over him a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I know what the history has been and challenges are for the Sharks.  It's gonna take more than just one person to turn that club around.


Does Sharks have to report to a probation officer every month? Do they have to show the PO certain improvements? This is not competitive soccer but more like bullies.


----------



## Mello

Just heard that KW the Sharks Girls ECNL director has left Sharks.


----------



## VanMan

crush said:


> Does Sharks have to report to a probation officer every month? Do they have to show the PO certain improvements? This is not competitive soccer but more like bullies.


Not sure what the point is here... are you suggesting that somehow the Sharks are being put under too much scrutiny?


----------



## crush

Bump


----------



## ludahxris

jimlewis said:


> Seems like Rebels are in a worse position than Sharks in SD.  Del Mar will put good quality teams together this year which will be much more competitive than in the past.  The 07-10 Shark teams will be in the top half of their respective tables.  Rebels on the other hand, not so much.  There isn't another viable San Diego option to replace Del Mar.   Doesn't seem to be another club that isn't bleeding talent, coaches and directors weekly in SD.


Would poaching Albion SD fill the void of a Sharks removal?


----------



## SoCalGirlsSoccer

First post…long time lurker.
I can only speak for the 2008 in relative detail but it’ll be hard to knock the top teams off the top.

i.e.Koge/Blues/Surf/Eagles/Legends

These teams seem to have enough draw to keep them relatively stacked even with long benches.

Beach/Slammers/Arsenal/Sharks kinda hang out in that middle area…and it’ll probably stay that way unless drastic roster changes happen.

I’m excited to see this coming season either way. Surf Cup should be fun with a nice mix of GA vs ECNL teams.


----------



## Carlsbad7

SoCalGirlsSoccer said:


> First post…long time lurker.
> I can only speak for the 2008 in relative detail but it’ll be hard to knock the top teams off the top.
> 
> i.e.Koge/Blues/Surf/Eagles/Legends
> 
> These teams seem to have enough draw to keep them relatively stacked even with long benches.
> 
> Beach/Slammers/Arsenal/Sharks kinda hang out in that middle area…and it’ll probably stay that way unless drastic roster changes happen.
> 
> I’m excited to see this coming season either way. Surf Cup should be fun with a nice mix of GA vs ECNL teams.


----------



## From the Spot

My guess is ECNL just wants to see progress from the club. Probably don't have to win a National Championship but just field competitive teams. Surprised to read KW departed this close to the new season, was this planned ahead of time?


----------



## SoCalGirlsSoccer

Carlsbad7 said:


>


Actually pretty much a perfect GIF


----------



## Carlsbad7

SoCalGirlsSoccer said:


> Actually pretty much a perfect GIF


Nobody really hates Sharks + everyone wants to see them succeed.

What current parents + players dont understand is that issues arent at the MW level.


----------



## Mello

Carlsbad7 said:


> Nobody really hates Sharks + everyone wants to see them succeed.
> 
> What current parents + players dont understand is that issues arent at the MW level.


Okay, I'll throw the question out into the discussion. What do you see as the issues and what level are they at?


----------



## Technician72

What kind of weight, if any, do the other ECNL clubs in the area have on the pressure / ultimatum being put on Sharks?

It would seem that Sharks is taking some "steps" in the right direction but if they've been put on notice, not sure they'll be able to turn it around that quickly with expectations that may be unrealistic.

With Strikers getting ousted I'm surprised Arsenal didn't follow or is next up, their youngers have showed some promise with the addition of the coaching staff from Pats over the last couple of years, but even when they were the only game in town prior to Legends they struggled to show the results you'd expect from a club that had a "monopoly" on the player pool in the Inland Empire.

Not that I expect ECNL to be clear with their intentions, or anything in club soccer for that matter, but would great to see some basic bullet points in terms of how they measure success, are we talking Promotion / Relegation criteria based on overall club points, or what else are they factoring in?


----------



## TeamDadJokes

Technician72 said:


> What kind of weight, if any, do the other ECNL clubs in the area have on the pressure / ultimatum being put on Sharks?
> 
> It would seem that Sharks is taking some "steps" in the right direction but if they've been put on notice, not sure they'll be able to turn it around that quickly with expectations that may be unrealistic.
> 
> With Strikers getting ousted I'm surprised Arsenal didn't follow or is next up, their youngers have showed some promise with the addition of the coaching staff from Pats over the last couple of years, but even when they were the only game in town prior to Legends they struggled to show the results you'd expect from a club that had a "monopoly" on the player pool in the Inland Empire.
> 
> Not that I expect ECNL to be clear with their intentions, or anything in club soccer for that matter, but would great to see some basic bullet points in terms of how they measure success, are we talking Promotion / Relegation criteria based on overall club points, or what else are they factoring in?


Arsenal program is falling apart on the girls side… nearly 50 players have left their girls NL/RL program since March and counting…


----------



## jimlewis

What kind of weight, if any, do the other ECNL clubs in the area have on the pressure / ultimatum being put on Sharks?

It would seem that Sharks is taking some "steps" in the right direction but if they've been put on notice, not sure they'll be able to turn it around that quickly with expectations that may be unrealistic.

With Strikers getting ousted I'm surprised Arsenal didn't follow or is next up, their youngers have showed some promise with the addition of the coaching staff from Pats over the last couple of years, but even when they were the only game in town prior to Legends they struggled to show the results you'd expect from a club that had a "monopoly" on the player pool in the Inland Empire.

Not that I expect ECNL to be clear with their intentions, or anything in club soccer for that matter, but would great to see some basic bullet points in terms of how they measure success, are we talking Promotion / Relegation criteria based on overall club points, or what else are they factoring in?
[/QUOTE]
Strikers didnt have boys ECNL, that was an easy boot.  Sharks most likely to have longer rope with ECNL on both boys and girls.
Hearing all Sharks teams have made improvements.  The move to make Barton head of soccer was made more to unify the program and have MW and Barton work more together.  It also was to remove SM from the day to day


----------



## VanMan

jimlewis said:


> Strikers didnt have boys ECNL, that was an easy boot.  Sharks most likely to have longer rope with ECNL on both boys and girls.
> Hearing all Sharks teams have made improvements.  The move to make Barton head of soccer was made more to unify the program and have MW and Barton work more together.  It also was to remove SM from the day to day


The WB promotion is still a headscratcher for me.  Yeah, they guy has a recognizable name, but the results on the boys side don't exactly scream being worthy of a promotion...


----------



## oh canada

Been off this site for a bit and I can't believe this thread still has life. I can't remember so much being written about a club that has been so irrelevant. Let's end this time-wasting topic as follows:

Sharks have significantly underperformed. They may get better. They may not. They won't contend for 1st place in the ECNL SoCal divisions. Homer parents hope they will and like to post here...a lot. Done.

If you want to read something worthwhile, try this new post from @Mystery Train:






						Recruiting Tips for Parents Just Starting the Process
					

No wonder some of my more well do pals gave me that look.  Listen, I never asked, "how much you make bro after taxes." Just looking for Athletic breakdown vs Academic. One pal dd got 10% soccer offer to UCLA and no academic. She said no. Instead, she took a 90% soccer deal outside of California...



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Soccergirl

oh canada said:


> Been off this site for a bit and I can't believe this thread still has life. I can't remember so much being written about a club that has been so irrelevant. Let's end this time-wasting topic as follows:
> 
> Sharks have significantly underperformed. They may get better. They may not. They won't contend for 1st place in the ECNL SoCal divisions. Homer parents hope they will and like to post here...a lot. Done.
> 
> If you want to read something worthwhile, try this new post from @Mystery Train:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting Tips for Parents Just Starting the Process
> 
> 
> No wonder some of my more well do pals gave me that look.  Listen, I never asked, "how much you make bro after taxes." Just looking for Athletic breakdown vs Academic. One pal dd got 10% soccer offer to UCLA and no academic. She said no. Instead, she took a 90% soccer deal outside of California...
> 
> 
> 
> www.socalsoccer.com


And that's exactly what is so exciting. There  is so much talk about Sharks. That's nothing but a good thing. A club that use to be irrelevant that no one cared about has now become the #1 topic of conversation in regards to socal girls soccer. Lots of excitement..also lots of haters. looks like the 'irrelevant' club is now 'relevant'. And MW didn't poach anyone from Albion... They left. If anything so many girls coming so quickly was a bit of a surprise and no one thought it would happen so quickly.


----------



## Soccergirl

I personally would love to see 3 strong ECNL clubs in SD. I think all 3 have something unique to offer and there's certainly enough talent. I wish Surf, Sharks, Rebels success. I hope they all thrive


----------



## CharlieMurfee

TeamDadJokes said:


> Arsenal program is falling apart on the girls side… nearly 50 players have left their girls NL/RL program since March and counting…


Question is, that i totally dont know, is why is everyone leaving arsenal? Is it coaching/club?


----------



## TeamDadJokes

CharlieMurfee said:


> Question is, that i totally dont know, is why is everyone leaving arsenal? Is it coaching/club?


I blame the DOC. It starts at the top and from what I’ve been told by the parents leaving from multiple age groups is that it’s due to the DOCs decisions and individual involvement which has them running for the hills. The arrogance and mismanagement of players, parents and staff is unlike something I’ve ever seen.


----------



## crush

TeamDadJokes said:


> I blame the DOC. It starts at the top and from what I’ve been told by the parents leaving from multiple age groups is that it’s due to the DOCs decisions and individual involvement which has them running for the hills. The arrogance and mismanagement of players, parents and staff is unlike something I’ve ever seen.


Well, I saw some things that would make you feel sick to your stomach and so wrong for young girls to witness. Clean ups are going on everywhere. It always starts at the top.


----------



## oh canada

Soccergirl said:


> And that's exactly what is so exciting. There  is so much talk about Sharks. That's nothing but a good thing. A club that use to be irrelevant that no one cared about has now become the #1 topic of conversation in regards to socal girls soccer. Lots of excitement..also lots of haters. looks like the 'irrelevant' club is now 'relevant'. And MW didn't poach anyone from Albion... They left. If anything so many girls coming so quickly was a bit of a surprise and no one thought it would happen so quickly.


okay Homer...Shark parents like yourself continuously posting here to make it "the #1 topic in SoCal girls soccer" does not make the club relevant. Just be content and secure with your choice of club personally. You don't need affirmation from random readers and posters here. And, for the record, I hope the club can improve its lopsided goal differentials. It's better for the league as a whole. But that doesn't mean we need to hear about every W each week or read predictions about how great the club is going to be. "Where there is humility, there is more success."


----------



## SoCalGirlsSoccer

Carlsbad7 said:


> Nobody really hates Sharks + everyone wants to see them succeed.
> 
> What current parents + players dont understand is that issues arent at the MW level.


Oh for sure! My daughter has played with a decent amount of the players on that 2008 Sharks team and we hope they do well; helps to have more competitive teams in North County playing at a higher level.


----------



## Calikid

oh canada said:


> okay Homer...Shark parents like yourself continuously posting here to make it "the #1 topic in SoCal girls soccer" does not make the club relevant. Just be content and secure with your choice of club personally. You don't need affirmation from random readers and posters here. And, for the record, I hope the club can improve its lopsided goal differentials. It's better for the league as a whole. But that doesn't mean we need to hear about every W each week or read predictions about how great the club is going to be. "Where there is humility, there is more success."


I respectfully disagree. No harm in being a vocal supporter of your club. Especially since it has been an underdog for so long.


----------



## soccermail2020

CharlieMurfee said:


> Question is, that i totally dont know, is why is everyone leaving arsenal? Is it coaching/club?





TeamDadJokes said:


> I blame the DOC. It starts at the top and from what I’ve been told by the parents leaving from multiple age groups is that it’s due to the DOCs decisions and individual involvement which has them running for the hills. The arrogance and mismanagement of players, parents and staff is unlike something I’ve ever seen.


Yes, this and so much more.


----------



## SoCalGirlsSoccer

Bump this up since Surf Cup. How we thinking Sharks will fare in the various age groups since their games against the competition at Surf Cup?


----------



## Soccergirl

So I am only interested in G2007-G2010 so I'm not sure about boys or other age groups. 

Sharks 2010- they were put in Super Black (not by choice) and won the entire thing and went undefeated the entire tournament. 

Sharks 2009 played Best of Best -won, tied, lost. All games were competitive. I believe they lost by 1 goal 

Sharks 2008- Also put in Super Black. They went undefeated and made it to semis. They by far were the better team but ended up losing from free kicks and had many missed opportunities. I also know they were missing a key forward.

Sharks 2007- Played Super Black and won two and lost by 1 goal to Placer who ended up winning the whole thing . They dominated Albion in bracket play. 

All teams out played Albion,City and Rebels in those age groups, so I think Surf Cup proved Sharks is definitely the 2nd top Club for Girls in SD and have come a long way in a few months time with new teams. Let's see how they fair in Blues Cup, hopefully they get placed in top bracket


----------



## SoCalGirlsSoccer

I am also similarly interested in those age groups and thanks for the breakdown!! For myself, I want to see City GA 2008 vs Sharks 2008…


----------

